# Store clerk kills 2 masked robbery suspects at the Marathon Gas Station in Canton OH



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Store clerk kills two masked robbery suspects at the Marathon Gas Station on 9th St. SW in Canton - newsnet5.com Cleveland

As Meat Loaf says.2 out of 3 ain't bad.::clapping::

Notice how 'Pinkie" shot the heck out of the garbage can before crawling away.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Was the clerk white? If he was then get ready for more riots. They was jus tryin ta get em sum blunt wraps an scrilla main.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Plenty of spots in that neck of the woods, you can not get inside to buy anything after dark. All transactions are for fuel only by CC or cash through the rollout drawer.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Takes one hell of a Man to do what that clerk did, while being wounded.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hurrah for the good guy. Can't seem to make the movie work.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had to disable my virus protection to get it to play. YMMV


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Toward the end of the video, the other store owner seemed to be trying to justify the holdup by those scumbags. What the hell is wrong with people today?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> Toward the end of the video, the other store owner seemed to be trying to justify the holdup by those scumbags. What the hell is wrong with people today?


No doubt.
I know which store I would patronize and which I would not.

If I were a thug, I would know which store to target and which to avoid.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

If someone gets update, please post them up. Thanks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Two down, how many more to go. 
Remember how Obumer said Trayvon could have been his son? Does that explain why Obumer is the way he is?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Two down, how many more to go.
> Remember how Obumer said Trayvon could have been his son? Does that explain why Obumer is the way he is?


No explanation for him! Bring on the Monkeys!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hooray for the clerk. That is two scumbags less the rest of us have to contend with.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I know this is a little off topic. Has anyone heard anything about Antonio Santiago. The one year old shot in the face by the two young men (who could have been Obama's sons). This happened about a year and a half ago. Then it vanished from the networks. I remember about a week or two later, they arrested the two son's of Obama and one their mothers for tampering with evidence, and then it disappeared. Where was the outrage? Where were the marches, the protests, the anti-gun violence preachers and priests with their rhetoric about how terrible a crime was perpetrated on this one year old. Oh, that's right, I forgot. He was a white boy.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

It shouldn't be too hard to figure out who the other "Homeboy" was. That store owner was WAY off, trying to somehow justify the actions of these 2 deceased thugs...saying they needed food. Get real numbnuts, it was for drugs. Those mugshots weren't of choirboys.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When my mother and step dad were raising me, . . . if you wanted food, . . . you bought it with money you made with a job.

Guess times have changed,............ but my first job was at 12, . . . driving a tractor for a local blind farmer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Darwin strikes again::rambo::


----------

